# Floor paint/finish



## hsaunier (Jan 24, 2008)

What is everyone using to finish and or paint their floor?


----------



## Footer (Jan 24, 2008)

Flat black paint, if you feel fancy a rolled on coat of sealer. Usually only do a full coat once or twice a year.


----------



## Van (Jan 24, 2008)

Depends on the show and how the floor is treated. Here in the North West we have a local paint supplier, Miller Paint, they have a product, Acri-Clear, which is an acrylic Latex, clear coat that comes in flat, semi, and high gloss. I often seal painted floors with that product, according to designers specs. For maintanence during the run of a show I will typically use "Future" floor polish. You mop it on with a sponge mop, apply two coats for starters, then with subsequent moppings you can either re-coat with more future , or use an amonia based cleaner to strip off a layer of the future, this is very effective for removing scuff marks. 

Now if someone will tell me how to keep a WHITE WHITE carpet perfectly clean for a six week run of *The Clean House*, when Apples, Dirt, Sand, Snow, and theatre dust are being tracked all over it every night, we could all be happy.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 24, 2008)

Van said:


> ...
> Now if someone will tell me how to keep a WHITE WHITE carpet perfectly clean for a six week run of *The Clean House*, when Apples, Dirt, Sand, Snow, and theatre dust are being tracked all over it every night, we could all be happy.


Put Stanley Steamer on retainer? 5 8 8, oh, three hundred, Empiiire.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 24, 2008)

hsaunier said:


> What is everyone using to finish and or paint their floor?


Going to side with Van here, it really depends on the show. If we build a deck then the stage just stays however it was painted the last time it was used. If not building a deck we paint the floor.

As for paints, we happen to get a huge donation of paint every year from a local paint store, basically all the color they mixed that was a reject by the customer. I believe it usually is on the order of 200 gallons donated each season. We also use Rosco paints and we have a full chromatic tinting system like paint stores, so we often mix our own and just buy tinting bases.


----------

